# JD4610 eHydro won't move



## Cletus McDangle (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello all, new to the forum hoping to find some experienced help.
I was driving around on my JD4610 and noticed it began to jerk, kind of like if I tapped the brake while holding the gas. After a bit it stopped driving completely and gave error code " * - - - " 1 short 3 long flashes.
I can reset the error code by restarting the tractor. At that point it will let me drive fwd a little bit, but slowly with no power (even in range C with rev up) but as soon as I try reverse it gives me the error again and tractor won't move fwd or reverse.


----------

